# Anmyone know where to get a cuff for a Marberg?



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't find anything on this sleeve anymore and don't want to give up using it. Any one that knows someone that might be selling them would be appreciated.

This is not the same cuff as used on the "Barrrel" sleeve some use today.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> I can't find anything on this sleeve anymore and don't want to give up using it. Any one that knows someone that might be selling them would be appreciated.
> 
> This is not the same cuff as used on the "Barrrel" sleeve some use today.
> Thanks in advance for any info.


If it isn't the same as the Ray Allen Manitou that uses the 74DLX cuff. I can't help you

http://www.rayallen.com/product/Bite_Sleeve_Covers_Cuffs/Bite_Sleeves


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buy some jute and have someone make one for you.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks,
I ws told teh Manitou cuff is too short in the forearm and a little long in the upper but I may ahve to order one and find out.

Jeff I thought about getting the material and having it made but the saddle makers I found want more to stitch it than I think it is worth. But I may ahve to go that way. Any body else got any ideas?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Try dogsportgear.com and see if they can custom make you a sleeve cover. They make their own sleeve covers.

Horton make their own sleeve covers as well...

Ray allen, If you buy in volume say 6 covers, they may be able to custom some covers...we had them cut 2 inches off their covers, but they were for sleeve with a bitebar..and did not want to do but because we were buying other items they did it for us...


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Butch,

I found cobblers to be pretty open to stitching things up for a fraction of what saddle makers want. Might be worth a try.

Tim


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> Thanks,
> I ws told teh Manitou cuff is too short in the forearm and a little long in the upper but I may ahve to order one and find out.
> 
> Jeff I thought about getting the material and having it made but the saddle makers I found want more to stitch it than I think it is worth. But I may ahve to go that way. Any body else got any ideas?


last week i got to thinking of making my tugs for the future pup. I posted a thread here and got lots of good ideas. I was using firehose which was to thick for my home sewing machine and too hard for my mediocire sewing skills. all i really have the machine for is repairing my outdoor gear

i went to an alterations/shoe repair shop. dude charged me $5 to sew four tugs using the firehose. i got them made with tubular webbing i use for climbing as the handles. I was using actual firehose with the rubber lining inside, not just the "firehose material" canvas. made it much more difficult to sew and more time consuming. 

go to an alteration or shoe repair shop. most of them have big ass commercial sewing machines with walking feet and large arm clearances so getting a sleeve cuff done would take them not a lot of time at all.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i took a tug up there for dude to look at it, as there was no pattern available so taking them the old sleeve cuff to look at might be a good idea.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Mario, 

Thanks a lot I had forgotten about Paul he made me a set of cuffs a few years back. I'll give him a call.
Tim good idea, and you are right a shoe stitcher will be a whole lot cheaper than a saddle stitcher in Texas. 

Chris, I make my own fire hose tugs but I cut out the rubber liner before stitching the canvas together. You can do it by hand that way if you have a heavy set of needles.


----------

